# Thumbnail pictures not showing while browsing internet



## maxtor (Aug 14, 2012)

I am unable to see thumbnail pictures especially on forums and get this image:




However when I refresh most of the time it becomes ok, sometimes not.

I cleared cache,history etc and enabled all options in multimedia in advanced internet options. But it is still the same and small snaps don't show.

Anyone knows any solution?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 14, 2012)

Which browser are you using.. does all browsers have the same issue? 

try disabling your Antivirus for a couple of minutes and check.


----------



## maxtor (Aug 14, 2012)

I use Chrome. Btw it doesn't happen with explorer...


I just enables FastestChrome - Browse Faster and it seems to be better now


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2012)

Are you using the forums in your office? Websense used inside the offices usually bans the image because of the source of the site. 
Try checking Adblock, if installed any for chrome.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 14, 2012)

Use Firefox.


----------



## maxtor (Aug 14, 2012)

No I am not using in the office. I don't want to use Firefox I have been using Chrome for a long time without a problem.

Though I have tried some solutions it is still there.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 14, 2012)

maxtor said:


> No I am not using in the office. I don't want to use Firefox I have been using Chrome for a long time without a problem.
> 
> Though I have tried some solutions it is still there.



I don't think you are using Chrome without any "problems" *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/160907-computer-freezes-chrome-not-explorer-yet.html?highlight=


----------



## maxtor (Aug 14, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I don't think you are using Chrome without any "problems" *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/160907-computer-freezes-chrome-not-explorer-yet.html?highlight=



That was identified and solved as a power supply issue. It was not just chrome but explorer and firefox also.(Btw, do you read complete threads or glance over titles only?)

Anybody for solutions please - if you're familiar with such an issue?

Interestingly when I refresh the page the picture shows, but not the first time.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 14, 2012)

i m also having this issue with chrome only...but its seems good now  i even not cleared my cache or cookies  glad its ok again...dont know how and why it happened but no matter its good now! i was having it in mrng!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 14, 2012)

yeah I'm also having issues w/ chrome! freezes for 5 secs and then normalizes.. donno know y?


----------



## maxtor (Aug 17, 2012)

bump for any suggestions


----------

